# mention bien (calificación/notation)



## Language_lover

Hola a todos!

Alguien sabe cómo se dice "*mention bien*" en español? 
Es la mención entre "notable" y "sobresaliente", creo.

Muchas Gracias!
Language_lover


----------



## /Latingirl/

¡Hola!

Yo diría "mention bien": Notable (alto) 
"mention très bien": Sobresaliente 

Esperemos otras opiniones, mi época de estudiante ya no me queda tan cerca...


----------



## eklir

En mi época de estudiante-lycée, mention bien era la nota entre 14 y 16 sobre 20, corresponde en castellano a notable (y sería un aprobado con notable, o ha aprobado con notables), pues en castellano no existe la construcción con mention. 
Saludos.


----------



## Language_lover

Vale!
Muchas gracias a os dos! 

Language_lover


----------



## Jade14

Salut, 

Je traduis un CV.
Quelle serait la traduction de la ligne suivante?
1997 -Baccalauréat section littéraire – mention bien

Merci!
Jade


----------



## grandluc

Bachillerato - rama literaria -notable


----------



## Jade14

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!


----------



## GURB

Yo diría:
Bachillerato- modalidad de literatura y humanidades- media de aprobado alto.


----------



## Jade14

J'adore GURB, moi! Merci!


----------



## Chimène

Bonsoir tout le monde,
J'aimerais savoir quelles sont les mentions qu'on peut avoir en France lorsqu'on soutient une thèse doctorale.
Je sais qu'en Espagne c'est:
-aprobado
-notable
-sobresaliente
-sobresaliente cum laude
mais j'aimerais connaître les "équivalants" en France (français).
Merci beaucoup d'avance et bonne soirée!!
Ch.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Tu as regardé cette page ? Ça pourrait déjà te donner une idée.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctorat_(France)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Chimène

Merci beaucoup, Gévy!! Mais là on ne mentionne pas les mentions ;-) 
Bisous et bonne soirée à toi aussi,
ch.


----------



## Gévy

Lo siento, el enlace no funcionaba:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctorat_(France)

On y signale:
En cas d'admission, il y a d'ordinaire attribution de l’une des mentions suivantes : honorable, très honorable, très honorable avec félicitations (arrêté du 7 août 2006, art. 20), mais ces mentions sont indicatives et un établissement peut choisir de ne donner aucune mention.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Chimène

J'avais mal regardé tout à l'heure...
Merci beaucoup encore une fois, Gévy!!
Bises
Ch.


----------



## Gévy

De rien. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tazeem

Hola a todos,
estoy traduciendo las notas de una chica francesa para la homologación de su título en España y veo que Assez Bien se traduce en unas ocasiones como Notable y en otras ocasiones como aprobado. 
¿qué pensáis? 
¡Gracias!
Tazeem


----------



## jprr

Bonjour ou bonne nuit ...

Assez bien, en général, correspond à la première "vraie mention" (mieux que simplement la moyenne nécessaire à la réussite de l'examen = mention passable).
Cordialement JP


----------



## Paquita

Los exámenes se aprueban con las "mentions siguientes:

passable = 5/10
assez bien = 6/10
bien = 7/10
très bien = 8/10
très bien avec félicitations du jury = 9/10


----------



## Polizón

Ya lo dijeron quienes me precedieron. Assez bien, es aprobar con lo justo. Como es la primera mención, en la traducción solamente pondría: _aprobada_.
Saludos.


----------



## Paquita

Polizón said:


> Ya lo dijeron quienes me precedieron. Assez bien, es aprobar con lo justo. Como es la primera mención, en la traducción solamente pondría: _aprobada_.
> Saludos.


 
No, aprobar con lo justo es "passable" = 5/10, también es una "mención" ya que hay que calificarlo... "assez bien" es el "bien" español ; y el "bien" francés corresponde a "notable" (...)


----------



## Tazeem

Ya veo que hay diversidad de opiniones... 

¡muchas gracias por vuestra opinión!


----------



## Paquita

> Suficiente: 5.
> Bien: 6.
> Notable: 7 u 8.
> Sobresaliente: 9 ó 10.


 

fuente : http://w3.cnice.mec.es/recursos/ley-calidad/orden_ecd_1923_2003.htm




> Les mentions "assez bien" (AB), "bien" (B) et "très bien" (TB) ne sont attribuées qu'aux candidats obtenant le baccalauréat au premier groupe d'épreuves, en fonction de la moyenne obtenue. La règle est la suivante :
> 
> mention AB : moyenne supérieure ou égale à 12 et inférieure à 14 ;
> mention B : moyenne supérieure ou égale à 14 et inférieure à 16 ;
> mention TB : moyenne supérieure ou égale à 16.


 
fuente: http://eduscol.education.fr/D0056/bacg.htm#2ndgroupe

Juzga por ti mismo....

NB : una diferencia = el texto oficial lo pone sobre 20, como solemos hacerlo, yo lo puse sobe 10 para adecuarlo al sistema español...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí, proponen "aprobado":

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/french_to...es_cvs/1992818-baccalauréat_c_mención_ab.html.


----------



## elik

Estoy traduciendo una hoja de vida hacia el francés. La persona se graduó de la universidad con *Mención de Honor* por ser el mejor estudiante de la clase. ¿Cómo se diría eso en francés?

¿Sería algo así como "Mention Bien", o estoy equivocada?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si no es referente a una nota en especial, sino a que es el mejor estudiante, creo que se diría: avec les félicitations du jury... 

A comprobar con los demás amigos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> Si no es referente a una nota en especial, sino a que es el mejor estudiante, creo que se diría: avec les félicitations du jury...



No lo sé... Normalmente, el jurado, o el cuerpo docente, felicita a todos los graduados.

En mi país, una mención honorífica, o mención de honor, es un certificado en el que se da fe del alto rendimiento académico de un estudiante. También son otorgadas a los participantes sobresalientes de un concurso, o a individuos que contribuyen en el progreso de una comunidad. A mí me parace haber leído "mention d'honneur" en francés, en un acto de reconocimiento a los méritos de un ciudadano.

Mira lo que hallé en un muy buen diccionario en línea:



> m. assez bien notable;
> m. honorable mención honorífica; m. passable aprobado;
> m. très bien sobresaliente;
> avec m. con nota



Como lo habrás notado, esas son las acepciones que retiene WordReference.

Finalmente, en el contexto específico de la educación, se dice "avec mention ___ (bien, assez bien, très bien)". Y cuando el graduado es excelente, se dice "avec les félicitations du jury", como te lo sugiere Gévy.

Saludos,


Yo


----------



## mcabama

Hola a todos!
 
Estoy traduciendo dos títulos académicos con sus respectivos boletines de notas y me encuentro con la siguiente dificultad a la hora de traducir las calificaciones:
 
-mention SATISFACTION;
-mention DISTINCTION.
 
Numéricamente la primera (Satisfaction) equivale a un 55%-65% de la nota máxima;
la segunda (Distinction) equivale a una nota superior al 70%.
 
La cuestión es que estos diplomas proceden de la Universidad Protestante del Congo y supongo que por ese motivo no se corresponden exactamente con las calificaciones “habituales” del sistema educativo francés (mention assez bien; m. honorable…).
 
Considerando los porcentajes que se indican, las opciones de traducción que se me ocurren son:
 
 SATISFACTION: Aprobado / Apto / Bien – O la traducción literal: Satisfacción / Satisfactorio.
 
DISTINCTION: Notable – O la traducción literal: Distinción.
 
¿Alguien conoce las equivalencias exactas de estas calificaciones?
 
Si no es así, ¿Cuál creéis que sería la opción que más se adapta?
 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ben11

Me parece que Francia sigue este modelo :
Para una nota colocada entre 0 y 20.
- 10 ~ 12 = mention "Passable"
- 12 ~ 14 = mention "Assez bien"
- 14 ~ 16 = mention "Bien"
- 16 ~ ¿20? = mention "Très bien"


----------



## mcabama

Muchas gracias Ben11, 

con la aclaración que me aportas, he calculado las notas medias de cada curso y resulta que:

Mention satisfaction: nota 10-12 sobre 20 = mention "Passable" = APROBADO
Mention distinction: nota 12-14 sobre 20 = mention "Assez bien" = NOTABLE

Creo que el dilema está resuelto!!!

Merci!


----------



## Ben11

de nada


----------



## poupounette

mcabama said:


> Muchas gracias Ben11,
> 
> con la aclaración que me aportas, he calculado las notas medias de cada curso y resulta que:
> 
> Mention satisfaction: nota 10-12 sobre 20 = mention "Passable" = APROBADO
> Mention distinction: nota 12-14 sobre 20 = mention "Assez bien" = NOTABLE
> 
> Creo que el dilema está resuelto!!!
> 
> Merci!



Sólo por ser un poco puntillosa, pero para mí 10-12 sobre 20=aprobado, 12-14 sobre 20= bien.


----------



## mcabama

Muchas gracias poupounette! Lo tendré en cuenta!


----------



## doutes

(caracteres caracteres caracteres)
En otro encabezamiento del certificado de notas pone MENTION, y ahí, pero abajo del todo, después de detallar las notas de cada asignatura, pone PASSABLE. ¿mE podéis confirmar si eso equivale a "nota media: aprobado"?

merci!


----------



## Choumex

Je ré-ouvre ce thread, puisque je n'y ai malheureusement pas trouvé la réponse à mon cas, mais le sujet est similaire.

Je voudrais trouver l'équivalent mexicain (pas forcément la traduction...) de la mention "Assez Bien" du Baccalauréat français.

Pour vous donner plus d'informations, le "Assez bien" français (entre 12/20 et 14/20) correspond à une note avoisinant les 9/10 au Mexique (d'après la validation de mes notes françaises au Mexique...).

Je voulais donc savoir s'il y a une mention spécial pour le lycée au Mexique, avec cette note, et bien sûr, quelle serait-elle.

D'avance merci!

Saludos!


----------



## mcabama

Bonjours Choumex:
 
La vérité c’est que je ne peux que te donner mon avis sur la base du système de notation espagnol (et non pas mexicain), car c’est celui que je connais.
 
En premier lieu, la mention correspondante à la qualification numérique 9/10 en Espagne est « SOBRESALIENTE », la plus haute mention après la « MATRÍCULA DE HONOR » = 10/10.
 
Cependant, comme tu as bien dit, la notation française « Mention Assez Bien » correspond à 12/20 – 14/20. Compte tenu que la qualification la plus haute à obtenir en France est un 20/20, dès mon point de vue, un 12 ou 14 sur 20, ne correspond pas à un « SOBRESALIENTE » en espagnol, mais plutôt à un « APROBADO » ou, en tout cas, un « NOTABLE ».
 
Comme je t’ai dit au début, ce n’est que mon avis. Je te conseil donc d’attendre la réponse de quelqu’un d’autre.
 
Bonne chance dans ta recherche !


----------



## Gévy

Hola Choumex:

Algo me parece curioso:





> Pour vous donner plus d'informations, le "Assez bien" français (entre 12/20 et 14/20) correspond à une note avoisinant les 9/10 au Mexique (d'après la validation de mes notes françaises au Mexique...).


O no sé dividir por 2, o hay un error en lo que aseveras : 12 /20 = 9/10 ???

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alphée

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Bonjour, 

Comment traduire en espagnol: _*"la mention bien"*_

Je souhaiterais dire que j'ai eu *"la mention bien* au baccalauréat"


Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## michelmex

michelmex said:


> Je me trouve confronté aux mêmes difficultés!
> 
> Bien = bien, assez bien = satisfactorio, passable = suficiente/aprobado
> Voyez:
> 
> http://www.anuies.mx/c_internacional/pdf/
> calificaciones_otros_paises.pdf
> (por algún motivo este post no toma la dirección completa, la tengo que dividir)
> 
> http://equivalencia-mexico.blogspot.com/2009/11/francia-grupo-i.html
> 
> Mexique


----------



## Javier Fdez. Collantes

Hola, gente:

He estado leyendo lo que ponéis, y me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena. Viendo las notas que existen en el instituto en España, las equivalencias quedarían así:

Passable - Suficiente
Assez bien - Bien
Bien - Notable
Très bien - Sobresaliente
Excellent - Matrícula de Honor (que en España sólo existe para la media de 2º de Bachillerato)

En la Universidad, las cosas cambian, porque ya no existe el Bien. ¿Qué os parece esta equivalencia?:

Passable - Aprobado (ya no se dice "Suficiente")
Assez bien - Notable - (o bajo)
Bien - Notable + (o alto)
Très bien - Sobresaliente
Très bien avec félicitations du jury (yo también he encontrado "Excellent") - Matrícula de Honor.

Así se mantendrían todas las equivalencias, que, de todos modos, siguen existiendo en las calificaciones numéricas, ¿no? ¿Qué opináis?

¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## michelmex

Gracias. Si, es un tema delicado, y dependerá del país ...


----------



## Zorgdoin

Hola, siguiendo con el tema de la "mention"...

j'aimerais savoir si les notes des matières dans les universités françaises portent aussi le mot "mention".

Quiero decir, ¿"mention" se usa solo para la calificación de los diplomas y de exámenes generales como el baccalauréat, o se usa también para la nota de cualquier asignatura?

Por ejemplo, si tuviera que traducir al francés las notas de todas las asignaturas de un curso universitario, las equivalentes al francés de sobresaliente, notable, etc, ¿serían "mentión très bien", "mention bien", etc, o simplemente "très bien", "bien"?

Lo digo porque hace tiempo traduje al francés las notas de unas asignaturas y lo hice usando la "mention". Luego pensé que a lo mejor esto sólo se usa en las notas de los títulos finales, y no en la de las asignaturas.

A ver si algún francés, o alguien que conozca bien el sistema de calificaciones en Francia, me saca de esta duda.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Javier Fdez. Collantes

Zorgdoin said:


> Hola, siguiendo con el tema de la "mention"...
> 
> j'aimerais savoir si les notes des matières dans les universités françaises portent aussi le mot "mention".
> 
> Quiero decir, ¿"mention" se usa solo para la calificación de los diplomas y de exámenes generales como el baccalauréat, o se usa también para la nota de cualquier asignatura?
> 
> Por ejemplo, si tuviera que traducir al francés las notas de todas las asignaturas de un curso universitario, las equivalentes al francés de sobresaliente, notable, etc, ¿serían "mentión très bien", "mention bien", etc, o simplemente "très bien", "bien"?
> 
> Lo digo porque hace tiempo traduje al francés las notas de unas asignaturas y lo hice usando la "mention". Luego pensé que a lo mejor esto sólo se usa en las notas de los títulos finales, y no en la de las asignaturas.
> 
> A ver si algún francés, o alguien que conozca bien el sistema de calificaciones en Francia, me saca de esta duda.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Sí: yo he traducido certificados de notas, y tienen la estructura, por ejemplo:

Matière      Résultat      Mention      Nº crédits
XXX          12/20         Assez bien   6

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Zorgdoin

Ah, muchas gracias. Entonces no me equivoqué al poner "mention" delante de lo que sería propiamente la calificación de la asignatura.
Así ya lo sé para otra vez.

Saludos.


----------



## Javier Fdez. Collantes

Vaya, se me ha descorregido lo que estaba puesto. Se suponía que iba a salir como una tabla. Pues eso, lo dicho.


----------



## perle34

Y "mention bien" en Republica Dominicana seria igual, "notable"?


----------



## [Laura]

Hola!! Yo tengo otro problema relacionado con el sistema de calificación. En este caso se trata te un título expedido por una universidad privada de MARRUECOS. En el certificado académico me aparecen las siguientes notas:

Très bien
Bien
Assez bien
Passable 
Moyen

En esta página he encontrado información al respecto: 

http://www.uquebec.ca/equivalences/consult_part.cfm?code_pays=122

Y aquí va mi propuesta de traducción:

Très bien: Sobresaliente. 
Bien: Notable (alto)
Assez bien: Notable bajo/ Bien. Aquí tengo más dudas, porque en la Universidad ya no se utiliza el "bien", que sí que existe en Secundaria. 
Passable: Aprobado (alto). Más de un 5...
Moyen: Aprobado (bajo). Yo lo interpreto como la media que se necesita para aprobar la asignatura, es decir, en España es lo que llamamos un 5 "raspao".

¿Alguien que dé el visto bueno? Muchas gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## gicaroto

Hola, qué tal? 
Este tema me causa muchas dudas y es por eso que me permito continuar esta publicación a pesar de ser antigua. 
Estoy traduciendo un certificado de notas español; y si bien antes yo utilizaba el enlace compartido por Gévy con respecto a las menciones (mention - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com) ; hoy el certificado menciona en una de sus páginas la escala aprobada por el Decreto 1125/2003, de 5 de septiembre y que me causa dudas y cambia completamente mi versión incial de traducción de menciones. 
Quería compartirlo con ustedes porque me parece importante y además porque al estar mencionada esta escala, yo debo traducirla tal cual y de este modo cómo agregar las menciones francesas que no son las mismas que en español? quizá anotarlas en el pie de la página? o incluirlas en la misma traducción? Gracias por sus consejos.
Cordialmente,

Gicaroto

PDT: en la tabla que les muestro agrego lo que está anotado en el decreto junto a lo que yo usaba como equivalencia según el diccionario.


----------



## tayrona

Hola a todos:
Me uno al hilo porque estoy intentando traducir "Mention Bien" (diploma universitario francés).
He estado leyendo y casi nadie habla de la traducción de "mention". Para mí, no setraduce como "nota", sino como "calificación".
¿Qué opinan?
Saludos,


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Por si sirve de ayuda, pongo el enlace oficial del Ministerio de Ciencias, Innovación y Universidades de España que pone a nuestra disposición un sinfín de archivos para la e*quivalencia de notas medias de estudios universitarios realizados en centros extranjeros.*

Equivalencia de notas medias de estudios universitarios realizados en centros extranjeros

Esto por un lado. Por el otro, para contestar a la pregunta de tayrona, en España en los títulos oficiales figura la palabra "Mención" (si procede) y no "calificación":



> ...La denominación de estos títulos será: Graduado o Graduada en T, con Mención, en su caso, en M, por la Universidad U, siendo T la denominación específica del Grado, M la correspondiente a la Mención, y U la denominación de la Universidad que lo expide


Fuente: BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2010-12621


----------



## Semiotec

En Chile, hablamos de distinción:

Aprobado (o aprobado por unanimidad);
Aprobado con distinción;
Aprobado con distinción máxima.


----------



## tayrona

¡Muchas gracias @fcarmona!


----------

